# Ziwipeak & Loose Stools?



## Pumpernickel

We started feeding Max on the lamb Ziwipeak 2 or 3 weeks ago and since he's been on it his stools are loose. I thought feeding Ziwipeak was supposed to give compact stools but so far that's not the case. Since he's been on it he only poos once a day which is great but don't think I can carry on feeding him it if they don't firm up. It would be such a shame as he LOVES it.

Has anyone else had this problem with Ziwipeak? Might it be worth trying one of the other flavours to see if it makes any difference?


----------



## jesuschick

The Lamb is the most rich formula.

I always suggest that people start out on the plain Venison (rather than the Fish and Venison).


----------



## Suzn

We haven't tried the lamb. We use venison and fish and Paco loves it. He had loose stools when I tried beef (not ZP, just raw beef) perhaps another meat would work better. 
I wish it had a longer shelf life. I like to use it occasionally but once you open a bag you have to use it often before it expires.
Paco does love it though!


----------



## pam6400

Mine eat all 3 flavors, venison, venison & fish and lamb. Nice solid stool but yes, only once per day.


----------



## Pumpernickel

Thanks for the replies! So maybe it's worth trying the venison flavour before I give up on it.. hopefully he will like it as much as the lamb one. The first time I gave him a piece of the lamb one he rolled all over it before he ate it he loved it that much 

How often do you feed yours? Currently I'm doing twice a day..


----------



## 20887

You also may be feeding too much. I would switch to venison and cut back a tiny bit on the food, that may help.


----------



## doginthedesert

I use ZP occasionally (as a raw replacement when traveling and such) and it is easy to give them too much. The amount my 5lb chi gets in a day is so small- I wonder if you are maybe feeding too much. That can cause loose stools too.


----------



## KayC

You could divide up the ZP and freeze it. That way it would last a long time.


----------



## Suzn

I thought it said not to freeze it. Was I wrong?


----------



## AussieLass

Over here they tell us to start out of Lamb b4 moving on to the others.


----------



## Pumpernickel

Yes I agree it is very easy to overfeed on Ziwipeak! I had read that overfeeding can cause loose stools and I think we were giving a bit too much to start with but I cut it down over a week ago and still not seen any improvement.

Max weighs 4lb and the feeding calculator on the website says he needs 0.7 scoops per day so about 1/3 of a scoop for each of his 2 meals. The scoop isn't the easiest to use though with the shape of the ziwipeak so I wonder if I am still giving him a little too much..


----------



## 20887

Maybe try adding a little pumpkin to firm him up? You could cut back a few more squares too, a little bit really makes a difference with ZP! How long ago did you start feeding it?


----------



## Pumpernickel

missy_r said:


> Maybe try adding a little pumpkin to firm him up? You could cut back a few more squares too, a little bit really makes a difference with ZP! How long ago did you start feeding it?


I'm in the UK and we don't have canned pumpkin, I've had a look online and it's really expensive 

We started feeding the ZP about 3 weeks ago and introduced it slowly like they recommend. I think I will try cutting back a little bit more and see if it makes any difference. I really hope it does!


----------



## Pumpernickel

Suzn said:


> I thought it said not to freeze it. Was I wrong?


I read on the ZP website not to freeze it, also not to take it out of the bag it comes in or it won't last as long.


----------



## EmberLuvu

You may be feeding too much, or the Lamb may be too rich as a few have said for him. Try the venison and cut down a bit on the amount


----------



## Pumpernickel

Hi, I just wanted to give an update on Max and his Ziwipeak. I sent Ziwipeak an email and they have been very helpful, I think I could have been feeding too much as I was feeding the amount for an active dog which I think is really for working dogs. So I started feeding venison instead of the lamb and reduced the amount and his stools are now little and firm :toothy8: I am so pleased!

This also means that the bag will now last even longer 

I think I will try the lamb flavour again when he has finished this bag, fingers crossed he will be ok with it now!


----------



## Pumpernickel

I just wanted to give another update on Max and his ZP..

After he finished the bag of venison flavour I thought I would try him back on the lamb to see if there is any difference. Although his stools aren't loose, they aren't as firm as they were with the venison so I think maybe the lamb is just a little rich for him.

Also since we reduced the amount we were feeding him he has lost weight. He weighed about 2kg to start with and is now about 1.7kg. Although he still looks and feels healthy weight-wise we have upped the amount we are feeding him slightly as don't want him to lose any more weight!


----------



## CHITheresa

Amberleah eat the Venison and her poo's are perfect. So much better than use to be. I rather her be moist than so hard like they use to be. She eats ZP in morning and Weruva at night.


----------

